# The REO morning ritual



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

Each morning I follow the same ritual... well that's after making coffee, checking ECIGS SA, checking the ECF classifieds and feeding my cats!

Batteries charged! Check!



Set out the REO's ready for juice refills and in need a new rayon wick!




Today is day 3 of wicks so all the wicks will be changed and maybe the two SL tumbled will get a bath in the ultrasonic system as well.

Note to OCD and cleanliness fanatics... the tumbled versions tend to get dirty a lot easier than the anodised REO's.

After this I may even start to play with the new original Odin from Loki Lab.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## andro (1/10/14)

Dont you use any afc @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

andro said:


> Dont you use any afc @Rob Fisher ?


 
Nope... the standard Cyclone Hole opened ever so slightly works perfectly for me!


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

Marvellous @Rob Fisher !

So if I understand you correctly, the Rayon lasts you about 3 days ?
So how many ml are you vaping on the Rayon before changing it? 15ml?


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Rob Fisher !
> 
> So if I understand you correctly, the Rayon lasts you about 3 days ?
> So how many ml are you vaping on the Rayon before changing it? 15ml?


 
@Silver i find that with rayon i can cape between 9ml and 15ml.
juices like vm4 which is my adv lasts about 12 to 15ml
where as the darker juices such as the coffee and cinnamon blends lasts around 9ml
thats my finding in any case.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Silver said:


> Marvellous @Rob Fisher !
> 
> So if I understand you correctly, the Rayon lasts you about 3 days ?
> So how many ml are you vaping on the Rayon before changing it? 15ml?


 
Anything between 15ml and 30ml Hi Ho...The only time I sometimes change earlier than that is when I forget to squonk and get a slight burn from a dry hit and then I change it right away...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

I still need to give the Rayon a fair chance
Will do so soon
Just have been so busy that I cant have one of the workhorses on experimentation at the moment 

I need a 2 week vaping holiday where I can fiddle and try out new things !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anything between 15ml and 30ml Hi Ho...The only time I sometimes change earlier than that is when I forget to squonk and get a slight burn from a dry hit and then I change it right away...


 
i think the resistance you vape at has an effect too so might be worthwhile for me to mention that my above findings is based on a resistance of 0.65 to 0.7 ohms

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i think the resistance you vape at has an effect too so might be worthwhile for me to mention that my above findings is based on a resistance of 0.65 to 0.7 ohms


 
I vape at between 0,9Ω and 1,3Ω and mainly around the 1Ω mark. I also think the Menthol Ice and it's derivatives are not wick killers either so that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

